

Fedora is moving to Git - pufuwozu
http://jkeating.livejournal.com/76407.html

======
rlpb
"To facilitate that I want to make it easy to discover our modifications and
pass them along to upstream and/or other consumers of a given upstream. One
way to force this is to continue working with a upstream archive (tarball
release, maybe a snapshot) and our modifications as patches."

It is interesting that Debian faces the same issues and has come up with the
idea of using Git as a source package format: <http://wiki.debian.org/GitSrc>

